# Pant Y Sais Riding stables Jersey Marine, South Wales



## Nina R (28 July 2013)

Just wondering if anyone else on here used to go there years ago ?    I have very fond memories indeed of going there every week for lessons and hacks and can even remember my fave pony there , who I rode every time .   I have called over there recently a few times to have a nosey look as it s since closed down and I think its so sad to see it in such a sorry state .   any one know what happened there ?  anyone used to go there ?  would be in the late 1970's   and the 1980's    - I last went there around 1990.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (28 July 2013)

I never went there to ride their horses but often went to the jumping competitions they held there. I was talking to a girl a few months ago who used to work there she runs the equestrian shop in the Enterprise Park in Llansamlet. I can't remember what the shop is called sorry.


----------



## GlamourDol (28 July 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			I never went there to ride their horses but often went to the jumping competitions they held there. I was talking to a girl a few months ago who used to work there she runs the equestrian shop in the Enterprise Park in Llansamlet. I can't remember what the shop is called sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean Tilley Frazer equestrian, just down the road from asda? 
I popped in for a nose the other day!


----------



## Nina R (28 July 2013)

Crugeran Celt said:



			I never went there to ride their horses but often went to the jumping competitions they held there. I was talking to a girl a few months ago who used to work there she runs the equestrian shop in the Enterprise Park in Llansamlet. I can't remember what the shop is called sorry.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that would be Tilly Fraser   ( shop ) - do you know who you were talking to there, as I have come to know all the staff there and never knew any of them worked at Pant Y Sais    - small world !!  x


----------



## Crugeran Celt (29 July 2013)

Could be if that is the one on the Enterprise Park, I don't usually go there I use Clayton's in Ammanford but was in that area so called in there and we got talking and she said she used to work, possibly run if I recall the Pant y Sais Riding stables. Many years ago I used to ride at Wendy Buckney's at Pen y fedw Farm, do you know that yard as well?


----------



## Nina R (29 July 2013)

yes, I used to go to Wendy's place too  - but the one I went to mostly ( before I went to Jersey Marine ), was the one just down the road from Wendy's ( same road, just at the bottom of the hill ) - used to be a dog pound at one time and now its been converted to a big house  - not sure what it was called though.  that one was the very first place I went to ride . Wendy's is now just a livery yard .


----------



## _Samantha_ (29 July 2013)

There is also another equine shop on the enterprise zone above enterprise pet supplies. I was at Wendy's for years,learnt to ride there when I was 8 and left about 10 years later.never been to pant y sais though.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (29 July 2013)

Nina R said:



			yes, I used to go to Wendy's place too  - but the one I went to mostly ( before I went to Jersey Marine ), was the one just down the road from Wendy's ( same road, just at the bottom of the hill ) - used to be a dog pound at one time and now its been converted to a big house  - not sure what it was called though.  that one was the very first place I went to ride . Wendy's is now just a livery yard .
		
Click to expand...

Is Wendy still running it then? She must be getting on a bit now. We left there over 25 years ago. Before she was at Pen y fedw she was at Llwyn y Bwch in Llandrhidian and before that in Rhydypandy on the road going to Felindre and before that Gowerton on the common. Gosh all this brings back memories. The one at the bottom of the hill you went to, was it run by a girl called Julie? I used to go there when I was about 6 so that is over 40 years ago!!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (29 July 2013)

_Samantha_ said:



			There is also another equine shop on the enterprise zone above enterprise pet supplies. I was at Wendy's for years,learnt to ride there when I was 8 and left about 10 years later.never been to pant y sais though.
		
Click to expand...

That is the one I met the girl who said she used to work at/run Pant y Sais, I didn't ask her her name.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (29 July 2013)

_Samantha_ said:



			There is also another equine shop on the enterprise zone above enterprise pet supplies. I was at Wendy's for years,learnt to ride there when I was 8 and left about 10 years later.never been to pant y sais though.
		
Click to expand...

How long ago was that?


----------



## Nina R (29 July 2013)

Was the girl in enterprise a larger build, blonde ?  I know the girl that used to work there and she was the blonde, called Laura  - she left that shop a few months ago, so I don't see her now to ask if she was the one that worked at Pant Y sais . 

Yes, Wendy is still at Pen Y fedw  - although the whole place is up for auction ( with her there as a tenant ) .


----------



## Nina R (29 July 2013)

I honestly can not remember the name of the lady that used to run the one at the bottom of the hill - but I loved going there .I remember  going into the field next to it for lessons on how to ride correctly both up and down hill - at the back of their field, was a steep incline where they used to teach you how to do this .  I would have first gone there around 1977 / 1978  I think  - I would have been 7 or 8 at the time .


----------



## zigzag (30 July 2013)

Nina R said:



			Was the girl in enterprise a larger build, blonde ?  I know the girl that used to work there and she was the blonde, called Laura  - she left that shop a few months ago, so I don't see her now to ask if she was the one that worked at Pant Y sais . 

Yes, Wendy is still at Pen Y fedw  - although the whole place is up for auction ( with her there as a tenant ) .
		
Click to expand...

LOL I wonder if anyone would buy it


----------



## zigzag (30 July 2013)

From what I remember Pant-Y-Sais closed down because the insurance premiums got to high, and it wasn't worth it,


----------



## Crugeran Celt (31 July 2013)

Nina R said:



			I honestly can not remember the name of the lady that used to run the one at the bottom of the hill - but I loved going there .I remember  going into the field next to it for lessons on how to ride correctly both up and down hill - at the back of their field, was a steep incline where they used to teach you how to do this .  I would have first gone there around 1977 / 1978  I think  - I would have been 7 or 8 at the time .
		
Click to expand...

I first went there in 1972 and went for about four years and yes her name was Julie and she had a sister that helped out there too, I can't remember her name. I can remember a pony called Copper that I adored and had to improve my riding to be able to ride him, it was such a highlight when I was able to. I would have been about eight then.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (31 July 2013)

Nina R said:



			Was the girl in enterprise a larger build, blonde ?  I know the girl that used to work there and she was the blonde, called Laura  - she left that shop a few months ago, so I don't see her now to ask if she was the one that worked at Pant Y sais . 

Yes, Wendy is still at Pen Y fedw  - although the whole place is up for auction ( with her there as a tenant ) .
		
Click to expand...

Yes she was and she was saying that she wasn't riding her horse any more due to a back problem. It is a few months since I was there. 
I am amazed Wendy is still there running that yard, is it as run down as it was twenty five years ago? There are so many smart livery yards around I am surprised she has the custom if work hasn't been done there to improve it. Wendy was very good to me in all fairness and although she looked like a sack of spuds on a horse I never saw her fail to get any horse she got on do exactly what she wanted it to.


----------



## Nina R (31 July 2013)

yes , its exactly the same as it was all those years ago .


----------



## Raf (17 August 2013)

Hi, I used to ride here from around 1985 to 1991.  I bought my pony from Pant Y Sais and kept him there too.  Have very fond memories of the place especially the night rides!


----------



## Nina R (17 August 2013)

which pony did you buy ?


----------



## Raf (17 August 2013)

Hi Nina R I bought Cherokee, his dam was called Chico.


----------



## Nina R (18 August 2013)

Thanks Raf, the pony I used to ride was called Troy  - I can still remember the exact stable he used to be kept in too .


----------



## Raf (18 August 2013)

I remember Troy too I think - palomino?  I used to like him as well. The first I rode there was Amber.  I have very good memories of the riding holidays in the summertime.


----------



## Archiepoo (18 August 2013)

pant y sais is still operating but as a livery yard now but it moved from the old premises many years ago in the village and is moved  down on the amazon roundabout over 20 yrs ago. they own the golf course and spend all of theyre time on that so the the yard has suffered badly and the horses are all turned out on the mountain. wendys yard in morriston has been bought with her as a sitting tenant by the neighbour for the piece of adjoining land so no one quite seems to know what will happen there.


----------



## Nina R (19 August 2013)

Raf said:



			I remember Troy too I think - palomino?  I used to like him as well. The first I rode there was Amber.  I have very good memories of the riding holidays in the summertime.
		
Click to expand...

I honestly cant remember the exact colour  - it was a long time ago LOL - but you may be right ? 

I remember being so excited as a young child, arriving at the gates and popping into the little room just inside the gate and picking up the tack etc .


----------



## Nina R (19 August 2013)

archiepoo said:



			pant y sais is still operating but as a livery yard now but it moved from the old premises many years ago in the village and is moved  down on the amazon roundabout over 20 yrs ago. they own the golf course and spend all of theyre time on that so the the yard has suffered badly and the horses are all turned out on the mountain. wendys yard in morriston has been bought with her as a sitting tenant by the neighbour for the piece of adjoining land so no one quite seems to know what will happen there.
		
Click to expand...

I have called over to the yard a couple of times recently to have a nosey  - yes, I thought it was now a livery yard , although we didn't see anyone there and no sign of life LOL .

Very strange situation re Wendys yard !


----------



## paulette (30 January 2015)

I road there from 1978 to 1983 every Sunday. Visited a few times since. Was going to visit Sunday. When looking for the number online found this forum.


----------



## PLJ 1974 (12 May 2015)

I went every Saturday to Mable's mad three hour hacks. Would have been around 1985-1987. I was 9 and we would fly along the aerodrome and over the beach. I can remember so many horses: Troy (he was dun btw), Wispa (who was still there when I went back in 2001), Sonnet, Jasmine, Brennan the stunning Welsh cob, Amber, Leo the palomino, Sundancer. I learned at Wendy's on Reward, Betty, Misty, Sadie, Brandy. Anyone remember Mick the giant horse?


----------



## DanMitch (8 June 2015)

I rode at Pant Y Sais From 1988 until they hung up their 'riding school' boots in 2001, I then continued to keep my horses there on livery until I moved to West Wales  a few years ago.I first went there for my 8th birthday for a lead-rein trek around the mountain, on a gorgeous little palomino pony called Rosie, from the age of 9 till about 14 I had lessons every week, sometimes twice a week and spent every Sunday there from dawn till dusk, mucking out, grooming, cleaning tack, I'd have a lesson in the morning, lead the 1hr trek 1-2 (usually a freebie ride) then go on the 3hr beach ride 2-5 and if that wasn't enough time spent on horse back , we'd finish the day riding the horses bareback, back to the farm in the village (old yard) then catching a ride back to the yard in the back Stan's pick-up truck lol. I did three of their riding holidays in '92, '93 & '94 and would have continued that if my memory serves me right, they stopped running them after 1994/95. I also loved their 4hr rides on Boxing Day and the BBQ rides in the Summer &#65533;&#65533;.
I lived and breathed horses, and riding at Pant-Y-Sais has giving me the most treasured and happiest memories, it even brings a tear to my eye writing this. 
I remember so many of horses and ponies and have quite a few pictures, from my earliest memories, there's of course Rosie, Honey, Amber, Cromwell, Wispa, Brenin, Marcus, Goldie, Leo, Fury, Squire, Daffydd, Badger, Jasper,  Blue , Cloud, Mijas, Rocky (no tail), Gizmo, Captain,Copper, Brandy, Canyon, Prince, Ianto, Tito, Caesar, Sally, Gypsy and not forgetting my beloved Oscar, whom I bought from Julie (Pant-y-Sais) when the riding stable closed in 2001, I continued to keep him there until he sadly passed away in 2007 &#65533;&#65533;&#10084;&#65039;.


----------



## PLJ 1974 (8 June 2015)

They were the happiest days of my riding life too. I had never seen a horse as beautiful as Brennan. 




DanMitch said:



			I rode at Pant Y Sais From 1988 until they hung up their 'riding school' boots in 2001, I then continued to keep my horses there on livery until I moved to West Wales  a few years ago.I first went there for my 8th birthday for a lead-rein trek around the mountain, on a gorgeous little palomino pony called Rosie, from the age of 9 till about 14 I had lessons every week, sometimes twice a week and spent every Sunday there from dawn till dusk, mucking out, grooming, cleaning tack, I'd have a lesson in the morning, lead the 1hr trek 1-2 (usually a freebie ride) then go on the 3hr beach ride 2-5 and if that wasn't enough time spent on horse back , we'd finish the day riding the horses bareback, back to the farm in the village (old yard) then catching a ride back to the yard in the back Stan's pick-up truck lol. I did three of their riding holidays in '92, '93 & '94 and would have continued that if my memory serves me right, they stopped running them after 1994/95. I also loved their 4hr rides on Boxing Day and the BBQ rides in the Summer &#65533;&#65533;.
I lived and breathed horses, and riding at Pant-Y-Sais has giving me the most treasured and happiest memories, it even brings a tear to my eye writing this. 
I remember so many of horses and ponies and have quite a few pictures, from my earliest memories, there's of course Rosie, Honey, Amber, Cromwell, Wispa, Brenin, Marcus, Goldie, Leo, Fury, Squire, Daffydd, Badger, Jasper,  Blue , Cloud, Mijas, Rocky (no tail), Gizmo, Captain,Copper, Brandy, Canyon, Prince, Ianto, Tito, Caesar, Sally, Gypsy and not forgetting my beloved Oscar, whom I bought from Julie (Pant-y-Sais) when the riding stable closed in 2001, I continued to keep him there until he sadly passed away in 2007 &#65533;&#65533;&#10084;&#65039;.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PhilEquine (3 February 2019)

PLJ 1974 said:



			I went every Saturday to Mable's mad three hour hacks. Would have been around 1985-1987. I was 9 and we would fly along the aerodrome and over the beach. I can remember so many horses: Troy (he was dun btw), Wispa (who was still there when I went back in 2001), Sonnet, Jasmine, Brennan the stunning Welsh cob, Amber, Leo the palomino, Sundancer. I learned at Wendy's on Reward, Betty, Misty, Sadie, Brandy. Anyone remember Mick the giant horse?
		
Click to expand...

Hi was the Sonnet you mention a chestnut Arab mare about 13.3hh? As I sold her around 1986 to a girl who was going to keep her at Jersey Marine livery.


----------



## MrsS1987 (21 May 2019)

DanMitch said:



			I rode at Pant Y Sais From 1988 until they hung up their 'riding school' boots in 2001, I then continued to keep my horses there on livery until I moved to West Wales  a few years ago.I first went there for my 8th birthday for a lead-rein trek around the mountain, on a gorgeous little palomino pony called Rosie, from the age of 9 till about 14 I had lessons every week, sometimes twice a week and spent every Sunday there from dawn till dusk, mucking out, grooming, cleaning tack, I'd have a lesson in the morning, lead the 1hr trek 1-2 (usually a freebie ride) then go on the 3hr beach ride 2-5 and if that wasn't enough time spent on horse back , we'd finish the day riding the horses bareback, back to the farm in the village (old yard) then catching a ride back to the yard in the back Stan's pick-up truck lol. I did three of their riding holidays in '92, '93 & '94 and would have continued that if my memory serves me right, they stopped running them after 1994/95. I also loved their 4hr rides on Boxing Day and the BBQ rides in the Summer &#65533;&#65533;.
I lived and breathed horses, and riding at Pant-Y-Sais has giving me the most treasured and happiest memories, it even brings a tear to my eye writing this.
I remember so many of horses and ponies and have quite a few pictures, from my earliest memories, there's of course Rosie, Honey, Amber, Cromwell, Wispa, Brenin, Marcus, Goldie, Leo, Fury, Squire, Daffydd, Badger, Jasper,  Blue , Cloud, Mijas, Rocky (no tail), Gizmo, Captain,Copper, Brandy, Canyon, Prince, Ianto, Tito, Caesar, Sally, Gypsy and not forgetting my beloved Oscar, whom I bought from Julie (Pant-y-Sais) when the riding stable closed in 2001, I continued to keep him there until he sadly passed away in 2007 &#65533;&#65533;&#10084;&#65039;.
		
Click to expand...


I rode there for years. I adored the 3 or 3/4 hour beach rides and had weekly lessons.

My first ever ride was Prince - kept in the stalls black but greying he was lovely and always felt safe on him.

As I improved I rode Gypsy and Captain & Coral. I was only 8 or 9 and looked like a pea on a mountain on Captain but loved him to death. He always took care of me. Have photos somewhere. Must dig them out. Amazing memories of the riding school & the instructors.


----------



## Alice Mac (1 January 2021)

DanMitch said:



			I rode at Pant Y Sais From 1988 until they hung up their 'riding school' boots in 2001, I then continued to keep my horses there on livery until I moved to West Wales  a few years ago.I first went there for my 8th birthday for a lead-rein trek around the mountain, on a gorgeous little palomino pony called Rosie, from the age of 9 till about 14 I had lessons every week, sometimes twice a week and spent every Sunday there from dawn till dusk, mucking out, grooming, cleaning tack, I'd have a lesson in the morning, lead the 1hr trek 1-2 (usually a freebie ride) then go on the 3hr beach ride 2-5 and if that wasn't enough time spent on horse back , we'd finish the day riding the horses bareback, back to the farm in the village (old yard) then catching a ride back to the yard in the back Stan's pick-up truck lol. I did three of their riding holidays in '92, '93 & '94 and would have continued that if my memory serves me right, they stopped running them after 1994/95. I also loved their 4hr rides on Boxing Day and the BBQ rides in the Summer &#65533;&#65533;.
I lived and breathed horses, and riding at Pant-Y-Sais has giving me the most treasured and happiest memories, it even brings a tear to my eye writing this.
I remember so many of horses and ponies and have quite a few pictures, from my earliest memories, there's of course Rosie, Honey, Amber, Cromwell, Wispa, Brenin, Marcus, Goldie, Leo, Fury, Squire, Daffydd, Badger, Jasper,  Blue , Cloud, Mijas, Rocky (no tail), Gizmo, Captain,Copper, Brandy, Canyon, Prince, Ianto, Tito, Caesar, Sally, Gypsy and not forgetting my beloved Oscar, whom I bought from Julie (Pant-y-Sais) when the riding stable closed in 2001, I continued to keep him there until he sadly passed away in 2007 &#65533;&#65533;&#10084;&#65039;.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for this memory Dan I probably knew you from the riding holidays.. I did a week ‘92,’93 and ‘94 - I had Gypsy, Ianto and then Captain.. those holidays, going over the mountain, beach ride, the cross country course, going to the petrol station on horseback! And Stan and his red pick-up van!! Just magical memories during lockdown!!


----------



## Joanne sleeman (29 March 2021)

Alice Mac said:



			Thank you for this memory Dan I probably knew you from the riding holidays.. I did a week ‘92,’93 and ‘94 - I had Gypsy, Ianto and then Captain.. those holidays, going over the mountain, beach ride, the cross country course, going to the petrol station on horseback! And Stan and his red pick-up van!! Just magical memories during lockdown!!
		
Click to expand...

Hi guys 
I've lived in the village all my life and also practically lived up the stables...my absolute favourites were honey & Marcus...and Topaz ,but never rode her ..
Would love to see a Facebook group for us all to share memories & photos...the place is so so rundown, I was shocked and it upset me when I discovered it a few weeks ago ...could we organise a group?? Also I can ask on the Facebook jersey marine page if anyone has any photos 
Thanks Joanne x


----------



## Alice Mac (30 March 2021)

Joanne sleeman said:



			Hi guys
I've lived in the village all my life and also practically lived up the stables...my absolute favourites were honey & Marcus...and Topaz ,but never rode her ..
Would love to see a Facebook group for us all to share memories & photos...the place is so so rundown, I was shocked and it upset me when I discovered it a few weeks ago ...could we organise a group?? Also I can ask on the Facebook jersey marine page if anyone has any photos
Thanks Joanne x
		
Click to expand...

So sad to hear this I guess the land is now owned by a property developer awaiting permission to build? such a dream of an equestrian centre gone to rot😢 Please do set-up a Facebook group Joanne - I have photographs of the yard and the horses, from pony camp holidays and gymkhanas 🐴


----------



## j9bean (10 January 2022)

PLJ 1974 said:



			They were the happiest days of my riding life too. I had never seen a horse as beautiful as Brennan.
		
Click to expand...

Hi. I taught there early 90s.  Oscar was fabulous. I taught a, blind lady jumping on him. I wonder if I taught you.


----------



## j9bean (10 January 2022)

Joanne sleeman said:



			Hi guys
I've lived in the village all my life and also practically lived up the stables...my absolute favourites were honey & Marcus...and Topaz ,but never rode her ..
Would love to see a Facebook group for us all to share memories & photos...the place is so so rundown, I was shocked and it upset me when I discovered it a few weeks ago ...could we organise a group?? Also I can ask on the Facebook jersey marine page if anyone has any photos
Thanks Joanne x
		
Click to expand...

I did have allot of pics of some pupils in early mid 90s


----------

